# 2011-12 Women's Hunting Competition Rules.



## Alpha Doe

Official Rules for 2011-12
Women Hunting Competition

***Please read rules carefully as there are several changes this year.
1. Contest will run from August 1, 2011 thru January 31, 2012.

2.	All entries must be made by February 15, 2012.

3.	All entries must be dated in some way. I.e. camera date stamp, date legibly printed on piece of paper (see last years photos), legible leg or antler tag. If we can not read the date…it is not acceptable.

4.	All bucks will be scored using the “gross” score of the antlers. Follow these instructions. http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgrec...sp?area=bgrecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer

5.	If your buck scores less than 50 inches using the instructions in rule # 4, 50 points will be automatically be rewarded.

6.	Each hunter is limited to…one whitetail buck and one whitetail doe, or two whitetail does. If two bucks are taken, one will count as a 50 point doe the other may be antler scored.

7.	There are four categories that each hunter can enter scores in.
A.	Whitetail deer (2 entries per hunter, see rule # 6).
B.	Large game i.e. elk, moose, bear, yotes, large cats, exotics or other big game. (2 entries per hunter) 
C.	Small game and critters i.e. rabbits, squirrels, *****, opossums, turkeys, rodents or other small game. (5 entries per hunter)
D.	Target practice: Robin Hood. (1 entry per hunter) 

8. Scoring: 
A. Whitetail doe… 50 points.
B.	Whitetail buck… see rule number 4 above.
C.	Large game…50 points each; 2 entries maximum/hunter (Maximum of 100 points).
D.	Small game…10 points each; 5 entries maximum/hunter (Maximum of 50 points).
E.	Robin Hood…50 points (Maximum of 50 points, same photo rules apply).

9. Bow and crossbow only.

10. All photos must include: 
A.	Date (see rule number 3 above)
B.	You
C.	Full body shot of animal (or in the case of a Robin Hood target and arrows connected to the target, dated and you in the picture the same as game pics.
D.	Bow

11.	Please keep the photos as tasteful as possible. Animal must be intact i.e. no skinned animals, no just head without body etc… Field dressed is fine. If the varmints get to your animal before you do, keep the photo as tasteful as possible.

12. All entries must be killed on, or between the contest dates. 

13. Please use this thread for your official entries. All comments/questions should be entered in another thread. Use this thread for photos and scores only!

14. A separate thread will be used for contest sign up.

15. Teams will be announced on July 26-27.

16. Please sign up by July 25!


----------



## ABQ_Chica

Thanks!


----------



## DeeS

I know you said this thread only for the rules and post pics/scores. I think that the big game should be worth more than the 50 points. Just my opinion here. I will start a thread about it and see what others think.


----------



## Alpha Doe

Some changes have been made to the competition rules!


----------



## Alpha Doe

Alpha Doe said:


> Revised Official Rules for 2011-12
> Women Hunting Competition
> 
> ***Please read rules carefully as there are several changes this year.
> 1. Contest will run from August 1, 2011 thru January 31, 2012.
> 
> 2.	All entries must be made by February 15, 2012.
> 
> 3.	All entries must be dated in some way. I.e. camera date stamp, date legibly printed on piece of paper (see last years photos), legible leg or antler tag. If we can not read the date…it is not acceptable.
> 
> 4.	All bucks will be scored using the “gross” score of the antlers. Follow these instructions. http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgrec...sp?area=bgrecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer
> 
> 5.	If your buck scores less than 50 inches using the instructions in rule # 4, 50 points will be automatically be rewarded.
> 
> 6.	Each hunter is limited to…one buck and one doe, or two does. If two bucks are taken, one will count as a 50 point doe the other may be antler scored.
> 
> 7.	There are five categories that each hunter can enter scores in.
> A. Deer (2 entries per hunter, see rule # 6).
> B.	Large game i.e. elk, moose, bear, large cats, exotics or other big game. (2 entries per hunter)
> C. Medium game i.e. turkey, yote. (2 entries per hunter)
> D.	Small game and critters i.e. rabbits, squirrels, *****, opossums, rodents or other small game. (5 entries per hunter)
> E.	Target practice: Robin Hood. (1 entry per hunter)
> 
> 8. Scoring:
> A.	Deer Doe… 50 points.
> B.	Deer buck… see rule number 4 above.
> C.	Large game…100 points each; 2 entries maximum/hunter (Maximum of 200 points).
> D. Medium game...50 points each; 2 entries maximum/hunter (Maximum of 100 points).
> E.	Small game…10 points each; 5 entries maximum/hunter (Maximum of 50 points).
> F.	Robin Hood…50 points (Maximum of 50 points, same photo rules apply).
> 
> 9. Bow and crossbow only.
> 
> 10. All photos must include:
> A.	Date (see rule number 3 above)
> B.	You
> C.	Full body shot of animal (or in the case of a Robin Hood target and arrows connected to the target, dated and you in the picture the same as game pics.
> D.	Bow
> 
> 11.	Please keep the photos as tasteful as possible. Animal must be intact i.e. no skinned animals, no just head without body etc… Field dressed is fine. If the varmints get to your animal before you do, keep the photo as tasteful as possible.
> 
> 12. All entries must be killed on, or between the contest dates.
> 
> 13. Please use this thread for your official entries. All comments/questions should be entered in another thread. Use this thread for photos and scores only!
> 
> 14. A separate thread will be used for contest sign up.
> 
> 15. Teams will be announced on July 26-27.
> 
> 16. You may change entries i.e. if you get a larger buck etc.
> 
> 17. Please sign up by July 25!


Hope these changes are helpful and fair to everyone...Thanks for all your suggestions!

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Alpha Doe

I'm not sure if anyone hunts wild pigs??? How about adding them to the big game list...100 points each.


----------



## hogdgz

Alpha Doe said:


> I'm not sure if anyone hunts wild pigs??? How about adding them to the big game list...100 points each.


Yes, I think this is great idea for the hogs!


----------



## JCYoung

hogdgz said:


> Yes, I think this is great idea for the hogs!


I agree!


----------



## Alpha Doe

Originally Posted by Alpha Doe 
Revised Official Rules for 2011-12
Women Hunting Competition

***Please read rules carefully as there are several changes this year.
1. Contest will run from August 1, 2011 thru January 31, 2012.

2. All entries must be made by February 15, 2012.

3. All entries must be dated in some way. I.e. camera date stamp, date legibly printed on piece of paper (see last years photos), legible leg or antler tag. If we can not read the date…it is not acceptable.

4. All bucks will be scored using the “gross” score of the antlers. Follow these instructions. http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgreco...Whitetail+Deer

5. If your buck scores less than 50 inches using the instructions in rule # 4, 50 points will be automatically be rewarded.

6. Each hunter is limited to…one buck and one doe, or two does. If two bucks are taken, one will count as a 50 point doe the other may be antler scored.

7. There are five categories that each hunter can enter scores in.
A. Deer (2 entries per hunter, see rule # 6).
B. Large game i.e. elk, moose, bear, hogs large cats, exotics or other big game. (2 entries per hunter)
C. Medium game i.e. turkey, yote. (2 entries per hunter)
D. Small game and critters i.e. rabbits, squirrels, *****, opossums, rodents or other small game. (5 entries per hunter)
E. Target practice: Robin Hood. (1 entry per hunter) 

8. Scoring: 
A. Deer Doe… 50 points.
B. Deer buck… see rule number 4 above.
C. Large game…100 points each; 2 entries maximum/hunter (Maximum of 200 points).
D. Medium game...50 points each; 2 entries maximum/hunter (Maximum of 100 points).
E. Small game…10 points each; 5 entries maximum/hunter (Maximum of 50 points).
F. Robin Hood…50 points (Maximum of 50 points, same photo rules apply).

9. Bow and crossbow only.

10. All photos must include: 
A. Date (see rule number 3 above)
B. You
C. Full body shot of animal (or in the case of a Robin Hood target and arrows connected to the target, dated and you in the picture the same as game pics.
D. Bow

11. Please keep the photos as tasteful as possible. Animal must be intact i.e. no skinned animals, no just head without body etc… Field dressed is fine. If the varmints get to your animal before you do, keep the photo as tasteful as possible.

12. All entries must be killed on, or between the contest dates. 

13. Please use this thread for your official entries. All comments/questions should be entered in another thread. Use this thread for photos and scores only!

14. A separate thread will be used for contest sign up.

15. Teams will be announced on July 26-27.

16. You may change entries i.e. if you get a larger buck etc.

17. Please sign up by July 25!

Hogs are added as large game for 100 points! FUN!


----------



## Alpha Doe

Please post all pictures and scores here on this thread! Thanks...Good Luck to all!


----------



## fastrthanu

*my first ground hog with a bow*

Here is a picture of my first ground hog taken with a bow, and myself. He spotted me stalking him and he ran into the brush,,I waited behind a tree for almost 30 minutes and he came back, too bad for him! 18 yards he was well within range. Even thought it was only a ground hog,it was still a rush, and some points for our team! Good luck to everyone, and happy hunting.


----------



## ABQ_Chica

fastrthanu said:


> Here is a picture of my first ground hog taken with a bow, and myself. He spotted me stalking him and he ran into the brush,,I waited behind a tree for almost 30 minutes and he came back, too bad for him! 18 yards he was well within range. Even thought it was only a ground hog,it was still a rush, and some points for our team! Good luck to everyone, and happy hunting.


Congrats!


----------



## fastrthanu

Thanks!


----------



## rackless

I was target shooting with the kids at a campground this weekend and got a robinhood! 50 pts. for team 6!


----------



## rackless

My photo didn't work. I'll try again.


----------



## rackless

I think I finally figured this out lol!


----------



## ABQ_Chica

rackless said:


> I think I finally figured this out lol!


Awesome--congrats! On the Robin Hood, that is!


----------



## csunnysloan

Here is my Robin Hood!

Went to site in at 30yds and my 3rd arrow in this is what I got....a Robin Hood!
I was pretty proud. Bringing my team 50 points. 

GO TEAM 6


----------



## csunnysloan

rackless said:


> I was target shooting with the kids at a campground this weekend and got a robinhood! 50 pts. for team 6!


Awesome job! Great way to start the comp


----------



## Alpha Doe

Love the early scoring...more points=more fun!


----------



## csunnysloan

I know I don't get more points for a second RH, however, I thought it was pretty amazing I did 2 days in a row.


----------



## Alpha Doe

Wow! That's awesome...You are dialed in that's for sure! Watch out hunting season...

Sorry though...only 50 points maximum. I know it's a stupid rule and I'm not quite sure why I made it a one RH maximum. Guess I figured no one would get two...specially two days in a row!  :embara: I think it's best to go by the rules. Sorry! :sad:

You could prolly donate the points to team number 4 though...J/K!


----------



## csunnysloan

Just wanted to show all 4 arrows...lol


----------



## Ole Trapper

that is so cool. WOW


----------



## fastrthanu

Those deserve to be wall hangers in the game room for sure. CONGRATS!


----------



## smurphysgirl

*Alpha Doe  
Quick question...is a Carp (bowfishing) factored in anywhere? If so, how many points? Thanks!*

Hubby recently got one, and that got me to thinking...maybe I should try bowfishing again if it helps my team (GO TEAM 6...for lack of another name)


----------



## Alpha Doe

We can add them in the small game worth 10 each...50 pnts. max if that works. I don't think they were counted last year...but yeah lets make them small game.

Fish 10 pnts each up to 50.


----------



## smurphysgirl

Alpha Doe said:


> We can add them in the small game worth 10 each...50 pnts. max if that works. I don't think they were counted last year...but yeah lets make them small game.
> 
> Fish 10 pnts each up to 50.


SAAAAA-WEEEEET! ...now to get to work bowfishin'! LOL Thanks for your help AD!


----------



## csunnysloan

Team 6 name

girlz n' the woodz


----------



## DeeS

Team 3's name~~~~~ Girls Gone Wild. :nod:


----------



## Stubby'smom

Congrats on all the good shooting!


----------



## LADY BOW HUNTER

50 point robin hood for the late girls GO TEAM 11


----------



## Alpha Doe

Congrats on the robin hood!


----------



## foam-huntress

Awesome!! Go team 11!!


----------



## Nebraska gal

50 point whitetail doe. My very first deer with my bow!!! Go Team 9!!!


----------



## Alpha Doe

Nebraska gal said:


> View attachment 1165561
> View attachment 1165562
> 
> 50 point whitetail doe. My very first deer with my bow!!! Go Team 9!!!


That is awesome! Congrats on your first deer!


----------



## CricketKiller

Armadillo control for Team 3! I'm hoping they quailfy for 10pts.


----------



## Alpha Doe

Armadillo....sure looks like a critter to me. Good for 10 points!


----------



## DeeS

I have a few to post, once I figure out how to do it from my phone. Have a robinhood, 2 grouse, a squirrel and a lil buck. For team 3


----------



## Alpha Doe

DeeS said:


> I have a few to post, once I figure out how to do it from my phone. Have a robinhood, 2 grouse, a squirrel and a lil buck. For team 3


Can't wait to see the pictures!

So far this season I have team 6 in the lead...:thumbs_up

Team 6......... 100 points

Team 9......... 60 points

Team 11....... 50 points

Team 3........ 10 points


----------



## Stubby'smom

Wow, good shooting girls! Accidentally hitting a Turkey with my car doesn't count does it?! Go team 9!


----------



## LADY BOW HUNTER

team 11 sorry i forgot to turn on the date stamp so i put a pic of my tag with it


----------



## Alpha Doe

That will work...congrats on the doe!


----------



## KSGirl

Can't get my darn camera to put the date stamp on so I took a photo of my tag, hope that will do. Please add points for one doe to TEAM 2.


----------



## CricketKiller

10 more points for Team 3! Squirrel should know better than to play on the bow target!


----------



## Alpha Doe

Update to scores: I am pushing the limits on my math skills...if anyone ever notices a mistake let me know!


Team 6 100 points 
Team 11 100 
Team 9 60. 
Team 2 50. 
Team 3 20.


----------



## woodsbaby

Points for team 2!!!

doe


----------



## Alpha Doe

Team 4 whitetail doe 50 points.


----------



## ohioB75wife

50 points for Team 1.


----------



## ABQ_Chica

First Robinhood! I didn't think this would count, because I forgot to include my bow in the picture, but just noticed that another robinhood didn't include a bow in the photo, either. Do these still count? If so, then 50 points for team 1!


----------



## Alpha Doe

We will count them without the bow...but please try to get bows in the pics. I hate to make judgement calls on rules. I don't want to be a stickler on rules because it's all for fun so...I like to keep it that way! I hope everyone is ok with that.


----------



## agedeniaL

Good thing I read this.


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Finally scored on my very first deer. Was super excited. Still excited. For some reason my camera isn't stamping the date so after having my picture taken and then doing all the dirty work with the deer I came inside and went to post and realized there was no date on the picture. So I had to go out and take one in the dark with a paper with the date on it. So I hope this counts as the deer has already been processed lol. However I do have the tag still just in case. Please let me know. Oh and this doe had a broken arrow sticking out of her left shoulder seems like it just got stuck in front of the shoulder blade. Looked nasty as all get out. But also looked like it was starting to heal. But boy did I was to puke and pass out from that. Was so nasty. Oh I was using......shhhhh a rage bh. I can say the blood trail sucked up until I found her. I got a full pass through and a double lung. The entry hole was unreal. The exit hole was ok but wasn't like the entry by any means.


----------



## Alpha Doe

Congrats on the doe...and thanks for taking the time to do the dated picture.


----------



## Alpha Doe

50 points for team 4 whitetail doe.


----------



## fastrthanu

Awesome! Congrats Alpha doe


----------



## Alpha Doe

Update to the score as of 11-18-2011

Team 1 = 150 points
Team 2 = 100 points
Team 3 = 20 points
Team 4 = 100 points
Team 6 = 100 points
Team 9 = 60 points
Team 11= 100 points


----------



## hogdgz

*107 points for Team 2*

107 points for this buck


----------



## Alpha Doe

Congrats on a great buck...awesome!


----------



## Ole Trapper

That's fine shootin' from everyone. Congratulations to everyone.

I have some photos but for some reason they won't load. I have a doe, but I forgot my bow in the photo so it may not count and I have a buck, I remembered my bow when we got the camera for those photos. I am still trying to get them posted.

Looks like everyone is having a good time hunting.

Paulia


----------



## KSGirl

Hogdgz, nice buck!! Congrats!! Team 2 is looking good! I still haven't gotten my buck, I've seen some nice ones just nothing in range. It's been a tough year for me, hunted my butt off. Still trying to get it done, I have till the end of December. Hope everyone is having a great season!


----------



## hogdgz

KSGirl said:


> Hogdgz, nice buck!! Congrats!! Team 2 is looking good! I still haven't gotten my buck, I've seen some nice ones just nothing in range. It's been a tough year for me, hunted my butt off. Still trying to get it done, I have till the end of December. Hope everyone is having a great season!


Thanks!!!!! Want to do that again!


----------



## Alpha Doe

Just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas...

Sure would be fun to get a couple late points on the scoreboard...come on gals! 

Hope we can make it out a couple times in Jan. We need some colder weather and a few inches of snow to push them to our standing bean fields...where I can sit in a nice warm blind.


----------



## turkeygirl

Here is my October 27, 2011 archery 9 point:

Team 3
105 5/8


----------



## threetoe

Congrats girl!
You ROCK!!


----------



## Alpha Doe

Awesome! That's a dandy buck for sure.


----------



## ABQ_Chica

Nice buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Alpha Doe

Score update as of 1/5/2012.

Team 1 = 150 points
Team 2 = 207 points
Team 3 = 125 5/8 points
Team 4 = 100 points
Team 6 = 100 points
Team 9 = 60 points
Team 11= 100 points


----------



## Ole Trapper

My buck shot in Nov.


----------



## Alpha Doe

I know your are on team 3...but I need a score in order to add it to your team total. 

That is a beauty of a buck! Wowzers Congrats!


----------



## misshuntressKT3

Hello im new to this website so what is this it looks sweet and i would love to join?


----------



## Alpha Doe

You have found the women's hunting competition that starts during late summer when those interested sign up and are placed on teams. There are no awards or prizes, as of yet anyways. Just bragging rights and fun. Points are given based on buck, doe, critters, big game etc... It's nice because it shows that women are out hunting and enjoying it. We usually run the sign up for a month or longer...so just keep an eye out for the sign up post later this summer!


----------



## Ole Trapper

Alpha Doe said:


> I know your are on team 3...but I need a score in order to add it to your team total.
> 
> That is a beauty of a buck! Wowzers Congrats!


The score is 134 3/8


----------



## Alpha Doe

Update as of 2/2/2012 Looks like team 3 ran away with the title this year...

Team 1 = 150 points
Team 2 = 207 points
Team 3 = 260 points
Team 4 = 100 points
Team 6 = 100 points
Team 9 = 60 points
Team 11= 100 points


----------



## ABQ_Chica

Awww, I can't believe it's over already. It was fun while it lasted.
Congrats, Team 3! And nice photos, everyone.


----------



## Alpha Doe

ABQ_Chica said:


> Awww, I can't believe it's over already. It was fun while it lasted.
> Congrats, Team 3! And nice photos, everyone.


The competition goes to Feb 15 so we still have time for the sleepers to enter their kills. Anyone else...I thought Dee said she shot a buck? I don't think it was ever posted...


----------



## misshuntressKT3

So when does this start up again i would live to enter!! Bowfishing def needs included


----------



## misshuntressKT3

Oh sorry just seen your post still new to this whole thing thanks! Can't wait !


----------



## Huntergirla

For Team #3 THANKS.... Congrats to ALL:thumbs_up


----------



## Alpha Doe

Oh yeah, Team 3 takes the title this year. That is a great buck Huntergirla. Not that it will change the standings of the competition...but what did he measure?

Congrats to team 3! Thanks to those who participated and hope to do it again later this year.


----------



## DeeS

I did get a buck, but without a computer couldn't figure out how to post it from my phone. 
Congrats to each and everyone of the ladies!! What a wonderful way to pass the winter and hunting months.


----------



## turkeygirl

Congrats not only to Team 3 but to everyone!

Until next year....


----------



## Alpha Doe

Just curious if you gals have any suggestions as to ways to make this competition a bit more interesting? I would love to find sponsors willing to donate prizes. Maybe team prizes for the winning team? Maybe company sweatshirts or t-shirts, calls, wraps etc...Maybe a prize to the highest individual score???

Do you feel the easier it is to score more points makes it more interesting...like the robin hoods?

Several have mentioned bow fishing? 

Should there be limits on the different ways to score? ie. Shoot and score on everything possible. If you are able to shoot two bucks and countless does, should you be able to score on all of them? No limits to the amount of critters and so on....

Do you all like the smaller teams or should we make fewer teams with more gals on each team? Maybe like 4 or 5 teams? This may be harder to find sponsors...easier to give out 4-5 sweatshirts than 10-12.

I think everyone was able to get the dates on their pictures...should this be a requirement? Personally, i think it's a good idea, but was wondering what everyone else thought???

Now is the time to make changes...let me know what you all think!


----------



## fastrthanu

I think Bragging rights is more than enough fun, not to say that I am against the prize idea but I think we all look forward to each others post more than anything.

I think robin hoods should be included.

I don't bow fish, but sure why not include it.

As far as no limits go? I think we need to have limits this could get out of control real fast w/o limits



I personally like the smaller teams 4 to 5 rather than bigger teams. I think finding sponsors could be tough????

Thanks so much Alpha Doe, you did a great job with the competition, looking forward to joining a team again this fall.

I think posting the date in our photos is a great idea, think we should keep that going.


----------



## CricketKiller

That's awesome that Team 3 won!!! But congrats goes out to all who participated on another great season!

To answer some of Alpha's questions--

I think bragging rights are a fine prize! 

I also think robbin hoods should be counted because for most of us, they're pretty tough to achieve. 

If you count bow fishing, I would do it similiar to small game, where a fish is worth x points and there is a limit. 

I do think there should be limits like there currently are. Every state is different so you would hate to punish some who lives in a state where you can only get one buck as opposed to a state where you can get a lot more.


----------



## Alpha Doe

Just wondering what everyones doe situation is? Do you have limits? Maybe we could do something like first doe 50, second doe 40, third doe 30....

The reason I ask is because, although the more points scored...the more complicated it becomes. But, the more points scored and the more oppotunities to score more points the more fun it becomes. Do you all feel that way...or do you like fewer points?

Maybe some way to come up with bonus points...Maybe 50 extra points for a picture of you gutting the deer (just throwing ideas out)


----------



## fastrthanu

Good call on the "every state is different limit" CricKetKiller, didn't even cross my mind.

Alpha doe I like your doe scoring idea as well as the possible "bonus points" for gutting a deer to get extra points.


----------



## DeeS

Alpha Doe said:


> Just curious if you gals have any suggestions as to ways to make this competition a bit more interesting? *I would love to find sponsors willing to donate prizes. Maybe team prizes for the winning team? Maybe company sweatshirts or t-shirts, calls, wraps etc...Maybe a prize to the highest individual score???*Do you feel the easier it is to score more points makes it more interesting...like the robin hoods?
> 
> Several have mentioned bow fishing?
> 
> Should there be limits on the different ways to score? ie. Shoot and score on everything possible. If you are able to shoot two bucks and countless does, should you be able to score on all of them? No limits to the amount of critters and so on....
> 
> Do you all like the smaller teams or should we make fewer teams with more gals on each team? Maybe like 4 or 5 teams? This may be harder to find sponsors...easier to give out 4-5 sweatshirts than 10-12.
> 
> I think everyone was able to get the dates on their pictures...should this be a requirement? Personally, i think it's a good idea, but was wondering what everyone else thought???
> 
> Now is the time to make changes...let me know what you all think!


I had a person donate prizes for the 1st place team one year and NOBODY would send me their address. So, I pretty much gave up on trying to get more sponsors. It was useless if nobody would send me their addy. :noidea:
But if you would like to try, wish you well!


----------

